# New roof



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I posted at Christmas that our roof was p1ssing in water and it was like Noah's bleeding Ark inside.


I can't find the thread now, its gone, gone I say, surely that's the first everrt thread to ever go missing on here isn't it.


Anyway update, flat kitchen/bathroom extension roof is now halfway through being replace with a proper pitched roof. we're going to be over 4 grand poorer in a week or 2, but hopefully bone dry.


Another useless piece of info from me.


Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember the thread, but I couldn't find it either, glad you're on your way to sorting it, did you consider the new fibreglass treatment for flat roofs, it supposed to be really good, they put ply down first then glass over it, then add grit.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes considered all options and we then decided to get a proper one on.


The deciding factor was that it looks like a proper extension now and will sell easier when we get to 85 ish.


Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> Yes considered all options and we then decided to get a proper one on.
> 
> The deciding factor was that it looks like a proper extension now and will sell easier when we get to 85 ish.
> 
> Paul.


We have an extension built in 2010, but due to the upstairs windows, the roof had to have a very low pitch 12 degrees, we really wish we'd gone for a flat roof now, slight bit of wind really rattles the tiles, even though every single one is nailed.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wow 12 degrees, that is seriously low.


40 degrees this one, its an extremely exposed area though, he is also using heavy concrete tiles and putting an extra row in so there are not spaced too far apart, to combat the very high winds/rain.


Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I had a look as well, but your posts only go back to Christmas.500 posts, do you think that is the stop off point.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes its strange isn't it, you should be able to go back and update threads, regardless of how long ago they were.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We changed our extension kitchen roof

Pitched roof with 4 velux windows

I absolutely love it

Sod the ones who buy it

They will no doubt love it

But do I care??

Once I meet them PROB yes

But hoping I don't have to hand over my house and garden

It won't be a financial necessity
But it is a bit big for two

And if it was just one of us?................

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> Wow 12 degrees, that is seriously low.
> 
> 40 degrees this one, its an extremely exposed area though, he is also using heavy concrete tiles and putting an extra row in so there are not spaced too far apart, to combat the very high winds/rain.
> 
> Paul.


Fortunately there are special concrete tiles made to accommodate the angle, they have a special lip to help stop water being pushed up the underside, and the felt has a lot more overlap too, it's 1.5 metre wide with a 750mm overlap.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> We changed our extension kitchen roof
> 
> Pitched roof with 4 velux windows
> 
> ...


Was it a flat roof you had Sandra before changing, its a lot of work but worth it I think.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes it was Coppo
It wasn't leaking but changing it to a pitch roof, putting in 4 velux windows gave a light airy feel to the kitchen

We then did the same in the utility, Albert did that one himself

The new tiles, soffits etc make D I Y single story roofs very do able

Sandra


----------

